# got any red bellly breeders for sale



## TheKingFish (Dec 21, 2005)

i would like to know if any one is thinking about selling any breeding reds.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

thekingfish said:


> i would like to know if any one is thinking about selling any breeding reds.


lol, I think most people are going to be keeping any P's that breed, IMO, try the buy/sell section, I have come across a few, ONCE in a while....you have to check EVRY DAY if you are to be lucky enought to just out right "buy" a pair.

=)


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

I have 11rb, and have had 4 separte nests in a 140g at one time. They started breeding last year, and seem to like doin it :laugh: What would a setup like this be worth


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

about 3 years ago I had a breeding pair of rbp about 6". I sold them for $200 cause I was moving and couldn't keep them. I wish I never had. I had raised them since they were dime sized. If I were you franks, I would just keep them cause there's nothing like watching piranhas successfully breed!


----------



## FishBoy867 (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anyone have any breeding pairs of piranhas that they are willing to sell because i want to start breeidng them or just any adults that will breed that they will sell?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

FishBoy867 said:


> Does anyone have any breeding pairs of piranhas that they are willing to sell because i want to start breeidng them or just any adults that will breed that they will sell?


most peoples will not sell they breeding pair, unless they really want to get rid of it.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i saw a pair or two go for sale in the classifieds like last week or so.


----------

